# Historia de los medios de Grabación/Masterización



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2011)

El Génesis dijo:
			
		

> En el principio creó Dios los cielos y la tierra.
> Y la tierra estaba desordenada y vacía, y las tinieblas estaban sobre la faz del abismo, y el Espíritu de Dios se movía sobre la faz de las aguas.
> Y dijo Dios: Sea la luz;  y fue la luz.
> Y vio Dios que la luz era buena; y separó Dios la luz de las tinieblas……



Un montón de pasos después apareció Adán y como se sentía aburrido, se le ocurrió inventar la música, lo cual trajo un problema, como tenía muy poca memoria se olvidaba de las tonadas que hacía y en ese momento se le ocurrió inventar algo que preservara los sonidos y con su habitual inventiva  desarrolló los medios de grabación.

Esta es una recopilación de bonitas fotos de aún más bonitos equipos de grabación y masterización.
Como este es un Foro de electrónica nos vamos a saltear los métodos de grabación puramente mecánicos, cilindros de cera, gramófono, y esas cosas.

*Grabador Telegraphon, graba y reproduce, pero NO re-graba*





Aunque suene raro uno de los primeros medios de grabación, electricidad y electrónica mediante, fue el disco de vinilo, que en realidad en esa época no era de vinilo sino de una cosa llamada “Pasta” y el proceso se llamaba y todavía se denomina “Corte directo” y se realizaba en una máquina llamada “Torno” por su similitud física y de funcionamiento con la máquina herramienta homónima.
Y más raro todavía es que el proceso se sigue empleando para la fabricación de discos de vinilo (Actualmente)




El proceso era tremendamente rustico, se grababa al primer (Y normalmente) único intento, el cantante y músicos todos juntos frente a un único micrófono que a través de un amplificador movía un cabezal cortador que iba tallando el surco sobre el disco que hasta ese momento era totalmente liso, algo similar al movimiento del parlante.
El movimiento de avance hacia el centro del disco estaba dado por un motor y el mismo operador que ajustaba electrónicamente todo, verificaba que la viruta que se desprendía del disco virgen no interfiriera con el avance de la púa grabadora.






*Torno de grabación de vinilos*




Por otro lado alguien se dio cuenta de que un conductor que se desplaza dentro de un campo magnético, o lo que es lo mismo, si un campo magnético se mueve cerca de un conductor, generaba una diferencia de potencial sobre el conductor y voila, nació la grabación magnetofónica, lo cual trajo un problema, se necesitaba un material muy largo magnetizable para lograr una grabación de cierta duración, obviamente una barra estaba descartada por lo poco práctico.

Mientras todos se rascaban la cabeza por sobre la oreja derecha pensando como solucionar esto, pasó el maestro Confucio y con su gran sabiduría dijo: “Montón de incompetentes, usen un rollo de alambre ferromagnético”, ese día el chino andaba de muy mal humor.
Así nació la primera máquina grabadora que podía grabar, redundancia, reproducir, borrar lo grabado y volver a grabar otra cosa. La grabadora de alambre.

*Foto de un rollo de alambre para grabar sonido*






*Foto del interior de unos de los primeros grabadores de alambre comerciales*






*Publicidad del grabador*






*Un modelo "De Lujo"*






*Lo máximo en lujo, el antecesor del 7.1 un sistema combinado radio-grabador*








*Este posiblemente sea el último de su especie (Principios de la Segunda guerra), ya aparecían los grabadores de cinta*




Obviamente vendrán mas fotos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 8, 2011)

impresionante SR Fogonazo,  lo unico que quería acotar es que el corte directo (creo) solo se implementaba en los discos de pasta y en los originales de los discos de vinilo...

en el caso de los vinilos, se tallaba un original, sobre el que se le hacia un negativo en metal, y con estos se "estampaban" los discos copiados, esto lo sé, porque mi amada progenitora, hace muchisimos años ya, trabajó en EMI-ODEON, en el barrio de belgrano, justamente donde ahora esta el barrio chino porteño, inclusive, ademas de unas cuantas muestras gratis de LPs poseo algun que otro cacho de vinilo derretido sacado de la prensa...


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 9, 2011)

Muy interesante Fogonazo!

Desconocía completamente los inicios de la grabación que para la Música (Y la Electrónica) fue un avance sin precedentes!

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 9, 2011)

buen tema , Don Fogonazo!!

En la peli "La leggenda del pianista sull'oceano " , Tim Roth hace de un genial pianista autodidacto que habia vivido toda su vida dentro de un barco... y como no queria bajar , llevan el estudio de grabacion al barco y puede verse como grababan... Directo de la "corneta" !

No conoci grabadores de alambre ....pero si los primeros Geloso en los early '60s que compro mi Papa ... y ahi fue que nos iniciamos en la pirateria!! grababamos los LP con un cable que hizo colocar en el "combinado" 

En una epoca mas reciente , promocionaban los LP de "Corte Directo" como cosa genial , ya que no pasaban por cinta y proceso de mezcla....

LO que NO sabia es que Adan habia vivido tanto como para llegar a las epocas de la grabacion ... ademas como siempre sucede , vino Eva y le arruinó la vida!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> .....En una epoca mas reciente , promocionaban los LP de "Corte Directo" como cosa genial , ya que no pasaban por cinta y proceso de mezcla....


El disco de "Corte Directo" (Original) era lo mas parecido que había al gramófono con la diferencia que el proceso mecánico de grabación se realizaba con un cabezal accionado con un amplificador electrónico en lugar de "Solo" la señal acústica.
A riesgo de generar la idea de que soy una persona mayor voy a contar una anécdota de mi primer viaje a USA.
Un día salgo a pasear y dentro de un Drugstore había una cabina de grabación de discos de pasta, si bien, ya en ese momento, se empleaba solo como curiosidad, el artefacto se encontraba perfectamente operativo, había sido empleado durante décadas para grabar y enviar por correo discos con mensajes hablados.
Uno introducía una ficha y al igual que un contestador automático, se escuchaba una señal para comenzar a grabar el mensaje, la duración del disco era de unos 5 minutos y quedaba de un tamaño acorde a ser enviado por correo dentro de un sobre.

Aclaré "Corte Directo *Original*" porque esas máquinas son tremendamente diferentes a las actuales de corte directo.

Estas son máquinas de corte directo actuales y última generación:





​
Si bien estas son de altísima calidad no llegan a alcanzar a una grabadora profesional de vinilos.

​


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 10, 2011)

Disculpe Ud Don Fogonazo:
Sin animo de ser irreverente, cuando Ud fue a EEUU como contó.... Washington se estaba sacando la foto para salir en los billetes???


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 10, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Disculpe Ud Don Fogonazo:
> Sin animo de ser irreverente, cuando Ud fue a EEUU como contó.... Washington se estaba sacando la foto para salir en los billetes???


quéhijodep!!....


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 10, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Disculpe Ud Don Fogonazo:
> Sin animo de ser irreverente, cuando Ud fue a EEUU como contó.... Washington se estaba sacando la foto para salir en los billetes???



:enfadado: :enfadado: ¿ Quién crees que le sacó la foto ? :enfadado: :enfadado:



*Edit:*

¿ Observaron la marca de la grabador profesional ?

Desconocedores de micrófonos abstenerse


----------



## J2C (Nov 10, 2011)

Eso mismo, viajo para sacarle la fotito que colocaron en todas las lechuguitas !!






Ya me veo venir el nuevo thread respectivo a la historia de las camaras fotograficas


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 10, 2011)

Chascarrillos aparte, me deleita ver tal alarde de mecánica fina... 
Como cuando me tocó desmantelar compus Digital de los '70s ...que delicia de componentes!!

Un amigo tiene un gramofono de esos "a cuerda" ... lo desarmamos, gotita de aceite y anda perfecto!!
El mecanismo centrifugo que tiene para regular la velocidad es increible .
Lastima que perdió el horn porque lo adaptaron para ponerlo a un ampli. 
Peso de la pua: ~50g apenas...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2011)

Me habían regalado partes de las primeras computadoras-*calculadoras *que eran valvulares.

Unos flip flop que llevaban dos válvulas una arriba de la otra , tenían una manijita arriba y un enchufe debajo.

Unos "circuitos integrados" cuadraditos que en realidad solo tenían un transistor en cada esquina (4 en total) , esos vendrian bien para hacer una entrada diferencial doble  . . . pero ya no los tengo.

Y muchos mecanismos de las grabadoras de cintas de computadora con motor trifásico de 110 , que era como los de ventiladores de techo con el inductor fijo y el inducido giratorio , y todo el sistema de inversión de giro con correas planas de tela y embragues eléctricos , todo montado en rulemancitos . Todo eso se lo regalé a un ENET.

Hace unos meses me regalaron dos , si , no uno , sino dos Dictáfonos , similares a éste , lástima que están mal mal de pintura  , después les saco unas fotos.


----------



## elgriego (Nov 10, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> :enfadado: :enfadado: ¿ Quién crees que le sacó la foto ? :enfadado: :enfadado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero por supuesto Sr fogonazo,que le preste especial interes a la marca del grabador profesional,es mas siempre que entro en ebay ,busco mics de condensador o similares,para ver cuando venden alguna reliquia microfonica de esa marca,como el mitico u47,,y por lo general,  parece como si recien hubieran salido de fabrica,es evidente que los productos bien construidos duran casi para siempre.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 10, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


>


 
con los tachitos abajo y esa pinta de la epoca del fart west me parece algun potabilizador:
y con ese pico:
convierta en zonas deserticas los residuos liquidos del abuelo en agua potable.

si se ha realizado cada artilugio...........que mejor poner claro la chapa explicando que hace antes de que vaya alguno y mal use ese embudo .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2011)

Los de abajo son los estuches de cartón con los cilindros de cera . . . alguno me va a preguntar dónde va el hachís y donde se enciende


----------



## janston (Sep 23, 2012)

A ver si ahora la pego che, la primera vez le erré de categoría, la segunda en que ya estaba creado el tema... la tercera es  la vencida jajaja

Armé una lista o recopilación de los diferentes dispositivos (que yo recuerdo) utilizados para grabación, almacenamiento y reproducción de sonido desde el siglo XIX a la actualidad.

Vamos a ir por años:

*1857*​
Un 25 de marzo en Francia un buen señor llamado Édouard-Léon Scott de Martinville, recibe su patente por el fonoautógrafo. El fonoautógrafo era un aparato que registraba en un papel, impregnado con humo de lámpara de aceite o carbón, ondas mecánicas en representación de un cierto sonido captado. 

Si bien este aparato no fue exactamente un aparato destinado a grabación y/o reproducción musical, lo cuento en la lista porque fue el primer medio de registro de sonido conocido.






*1860*​
Hace unos años se descubrió una grabación de una mujer cantando una canción infantil muy popular en Francia: Au clair de la lune. Si no se entiende mucho(...no se entiende nada ) es una pieza genial que nos transporta 152 años atrás.

Lo que se escucha es l mujer diciendo: "Au clair de la lune, Pierrot repondit". Obviamente se escucha mal por razones obvias: grabado en papel impregnado de hollín, instrumento precario y 152 años de deterioro.

Video





*1877*​
El 21 de noviembre de 1877, un chabón re groso, Thomas Alva Edison, crea el fonógrafo, el cual es el primer grabador y reproductor de sonido. Éste aparato contaba con un cono para captar el sonido y concentrarlo en un diafragma acoplado a una púa. La vibración del diafragma debida al sonido movía la púa, la cual producía las ondas/surcos en el cilindro de cera. Al reproducir el cilindro, la púa hacía vibrar el diafragma, reproduciendo sonido.






Aún se conserva una grabación original de Edison probando su invento

Video





También en este año Ernst Siemens patenta el primer parlante(o altavoz)

No tengo foto de ese parlante, pero, si no me equivoco, era algo como éstos de los años 20 y no era uno de cono como se conocen ahora, sino una lámina de metal dispuesta sobre un par de imanes permanentes con bobinas enrrolladas sobre los mismos.






*1878*​
El micrófono de carbón es creado por David Edgard Hughes







Este tipo de micrófonos lo pueden ver en muchos teléfonos antiguos y no tan antiguos(de hace 30 o 40 años).

*1887*​
En este año Emile Berliner crea el gramófono, el cual utilizaba discos y no cilindros de cera como el fonógrafo. Éste trae aparejada la invención del disco, el cual pasaría por diferentes fases de prueba de distintos materiales. éstos giraban a velocidades de entre 78 y/u 80 rpm, dependiendo del disco o el aparato.






Acá un disco de gramófono de 1898(algunos le llaman fonógrafo también, es un error común).


Video





En este año, un 29 de junio a las 2 de la tarde, también se grabaron estos cilindros. Edison había mandado un representante de su invento a Europa a mostrarlo. Grabó lo siguiente:

Video





*1898*​
Durante esos últimos 10 años, desde 1888 a 1898, hubo cientos de experimentos: en materiales para los cilindros de fonógrafo y para disco de gramófono, velocidades de grabación y tamaño de púas, buscando la mayor fidelidad posible de los mismos en cuanto a reproducción de sonido. 

En este año Valdemar Poulsen presenta su invento, el telegráfono o magnetofón de alambre. Primer dispositivo de registro magnético del sonido, el cual no tuvo éxito por su baja calidad de sonido y deficiente potencia sonora.

La grabación magnética más antigua que se conserva:

Video





Recién en 1911 con el invento del tubo audión (triodo), por Lee DeForest, fue posible amplificar los débiles impulsos eléctricos que hicieron posible que la teoría del magnetofón de alambre se hiciera realidad. Pero, recién en 1930 fue posible lograr un grabador de sonido en alambre con suficiente calidad como para fabricarlo comercialmente.






*1906*​
La Nochebuena de 1906, Reginald Fessenden transmitió desde Brant Rock Station (Massachusetts) la primera radiodifusión de audio de la historia. Así, buques en el mar pudieron oír una radiodifusión que incluía a Fessenden tocando al violín la canción O Holy Night y leyendo un pasaje de la Biblia.






*1919*​
Primeros auriculares, inventados por Nathaniel Baldwin






*1924*​
Chester Rice y Edward Kellog, ambos ingenieros de la General Electric, desarrollaron el altavoz dinámico(de bobina móvil)






*1925*​
Con el correr del tiempo el fonógrafo caía en el olvido, debido a su inferior calidad de sonido y pésima calidad del soporte. Fue desplazado por el disco por lo citado anteriormente: el disco duraba muchas más reproducciones y su calidad era superior, si bien no TAN superior, eran muy parecidos, sólo que el fonógrafo usaba cilindros de cera que se destruían al reproducirlos y ahí estaba la pérdida de calidad significativa.

Llegando a 1925, gracias a la aparición de los primeros amplificadores valvulares, aparece el invento que cambiaría todo: el tocadiscos. 

Los tocadiscos surgieron con la idea de reproducir los discos de forma eléctrica y no mecánica. La reproducción eléctrica de los discos traía muchas ventajas: control de volumen de la reproducción, el tocadiscos se encuentra dotado con un motor eléctrico que hacía que el plato rotara a una velocidad constante de 78 RPM, 45 RPM o 33 RPM, logrando así más fidelidad en el sonido, la disminución del peso del brazo traía también menor desgaste del disco por el peso del mismo, entre otros beneficios.

Más tarde aparecieron tocadiscos más sofisticados, los semiautomáticos: cuando se terminaba el disco eran capaces de retornar el brazo automáticamente a su lugar y apagar el motor y la corriente del aparato. Los automáticos eran capaces de mover el brazo por sí mismos para reproducir el disco, así también si se ponían varios discos a la vez se podía reproducir varios discos (sólo una cara), y terminar automáticamente la reproducción de todos.






También en este año se incorporó la grabación eléctrica para los discos, sustituyendo al sistema mecánico vigente hasta el momento.

*1928*​
Fritz Pfleumer solicitó una patente similar en cuanto al principio del grabador de alambre, pero éste utiliza tiras de papel. Lo bautizó "soundingpaper". Este buen señor había creado la cinta magnética.






*1929*​
Aparece la velocidad de 33rpm para los discos,la cual al ser menor daba más duración al disco.

*1931*​
Western Electric presenta el primer micrófono dinámico, el modelo 600






*1932*​
AEG compra los derechos a Pfleumer y comienza a trabajar en el magnetófono de cinta, de la mano de BASF que crearía la cinta.






*1933*​
Salen a la venta los primeros magnetófonos de alambre






*1934*​
Aparecieron los discos de acetato, que permitían una grabación más rápida, la cual no necesitaría ningún tratamiento químico. Su principal inconveniente era que sólo duraban cinco o seis reproducciones.

En ese mismo año se patenta en Argentina el fotoliptófono, un sistema de registro sonoro que graba y reproduce sonido en papel imprenta, con la intención de facilitar a muy bajo costo el acceso del gran público a la música reproducida.






*1936*​





En 1936, BASF hace la primera grabación pública usando un magnetófono K-1 de AEG, sobre cinta magnética de acetato de celulosa, de un concierto durante una visita a Alemania de la Orquesta Filarmónica de Londres. La grabación tuvo lugar en el propio salón de conciertos de la empresa BASF en Ludwigshafen am Rhein, el 19 de noviembre el de 1936. Sir Thomas Beecham dirigía a la orquesta que interpretaba temas de Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

La cinta grabada:
First tape recorded with 1934 AEG Magnetophon prototype

*1937*​
Primeros auriculares dinámicos comercializados por Beyerdynamic






*1941*​
La investigación en las cintas magnéticas continuaba. Se obtuvieron mejorías en la relación tanto de señal como en la reducción de ruido y distorsiones, se logró utilizando campos alternos de alta frecuencia para la fase de borrado y la polarización magnética del medio de registro.

*1945*​
Se idea una nueva forma de achicar los surcos en los discos, lo cual aumentaba su capacidad de almacenaje.

*1947*​
Se crea el transistor en los Laboratorios Bell de Estados Unidos







*1949*​
RCA Victor publicó discos en formato de 7" con una nueva velocidad, 45rpm.






*1950*​
Aparecen los primeros magnetófonos hogareños, los cuales funcionan con bobina de cinta abierta magnética. El más famoso modelo de estos aparatos fue el renombrado Revox.





*la foto corresponde a un modelo de 1966*

En este año aparecen los denominados "combinados", generalmente tocadiscos con radio.






*1958*​
Aparecen los primeros discos en stereo





*1959*​
Quedan obsoletos los discos de 78rpm en Estados Unidos, vencido por el superior formato de 33rpm.

*1963*​
en el año 1963 aparece, de la mano de Philips, el famoso y recordado cassette compacto






*1973*​
Advent Corporation introdujo en las cintas la opción de reducción de ruidos llamada Dolby tipo B para una cinta de dióxido de cromo (Cr O2)

*1978*​
El 15 de diciembre nace el primer sistema óptico. Fue el Laserdisc y era analógico. Dos meses después aparecieron en el mercado las primeras cintas VHS, y cinco años después apareció el CD, basado en la tecnología del Laserdisc






*1979*​
En 1979 se crea el disco compacto o CD, fruto de la colaboración de el holandés Kees Schouhamer Immink, de Philips, y el japonés Toshitada Doi, de Sony.

También nace el famoso Walkman






*80's*​
Durante los años 1980 la popularidad del cassette creció más como resultado de las grabadoras portátiles de bolsillo y los reproductores HI-FI, como el Walkman de Sony, cuyo tamaño no era mucho mayor que el del propio casete. El casete de audio ha servido de inspiración para otros inventos como el VHS, el Casete Compacto Digital, el mini DV, el microcasete, el minicassette, etc.

A mediados de 1980, Sony desarrolló el primer sistema de cacsette digital, conocido como DAT (por sus siglas en inglés Digital Audio Tape).

*1982*​
Comienza la comercialización del CD.

*1984*​
Sony crea el Discman, el modelo D50





*1986*​

Se crea el formato de audio digital MP3, el cual se usaría por primera vez en 1995. 

*1991*​
Sony anuncia el MiniDisc, un dispositivo similar al CD, pero de menor tamaño.Tienen un diámetro de 64mm y su velocidad de transferencia de datos es menor: 292 Kbps, frente a los 1,4 Mbps que requiere el CD. Entrega una resolución de 16 bits, utilizando para ello la frecuencia de muestreo estándar 44,1 KHz.

Imagen
http://www.minidisc.org/minidisc_s.gif


*1995*​
Se crea el DVD, un disco óptico de almacenamiento de datos con capacidad muy superior al CD.






*1996*​
Se crea el primer reproductor de mp3: el "Audio Highway Listen Up"






*2001*​
Sale a la venta el iPod, un reproductor de música digital que provocó la creación de infinidad de dispositivos multimedia para reproducción de música, video, etc. A raiz de su creación, surgen infinidad de reproductores, formatos digitales y demás que son los que usamos hoy en día: los MP3, MP4, MP5, miles de modelos de celulares, etc






*2005*​
Se desarrolla el disco Blu-ray






El disco blu ray es más bien para videos o archivos, pero ya que que es un dispositivo de almacenamiento lo cuento.


Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 23, 2012)

falto el minidisc:   http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minidisc


----------



## janston (Sep 23, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> falto el minidisc:   http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minidisc



Sí, le pifié feo  Ahora yo lo agregué 

Agrego éste también

*1964*​
Se crea el cartucho de 8 pistas o Magazine. A pesar de que casi al mismo tiempo que el 8-tracks salió la cinta de casette común que conocemos como su única competencia, los 8-tracks por los años 70 e incluso de los 80 fué el formato de audio favorito para clubs y coches por su calidad de sonido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 22, 2014)

*! Vamos de vuelta ¡ *

*Continuando con el relato inicial.*
Luego de que Adán inventara sistemas de grabación con el solo fin de recordar la música que inventaba apareció Eva, Cuando no, con las quejas: _"Sos un egoísta creaste algo que solo disfrutas vos, nunca haces cosas de familia conmigo y los chicos. . . ."  _
Adán medito un rato pensando "La mato o arreglo esto", obviamente no la mató porque se hubiera extinto la especie y no estaríamos por aquí.
Bueno, eso es harina de otro costal, en definitiva Adán tubo que salir a crear los equipos necesarios para combinar varias voces e instrumentos y lograr que Eva se deje de fastidiar (Por un rato) . . . .







Consola RCA junto al grabador, muy posiblemente una máquina Ampex

 





Imagen "Memorable" Sam Phillips, Elvis Presley, Bill Black, Scotty Moore & @Fogo sacando la Foto
​
Esta es una de las mezcladoras mas antiguas, marca RCA y obviamente valvulosa

​
Similar pero "Portátil"



​
Consolas de transmisión (Rádio) con su correspondiente Giradiscos (Tornamesa) 





​
Una consola "Antologica", La Altec Lansing 1567

​
Un detalle de lo sofisticado que podían ser estos esquemas, etapa de Phono en Cascode. 
Próximo capitulo: Máquinas grabadoras


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 4, 2015)

Un poco de luz sobre como se graban/fabrican los discos de vinilo


*Fabricación del "Master"*











*Impresión del vinilo*


----------



## elgriego (Mar 5, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Un poco de luz sobre como se graban/fabrican los discos de vinilo
> 
> 
> *Fabricación del "Master"*
> ...



* Estimado Fogonazo,Cuantos procesos quimicos y mecanicos!,es increible como muchas veces todo esto pasa en forma desapercibida para el usuario final, Realmente, que prodigio de ingenieria la confeccion de un Lp.


Saludos.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2020)

Grabador de cinta abierta AEG 1939​"Durante la II guerra, los aliados notaron que la radio alemana sonaba toda la noche sin el crujido específico de la consola, el sonido era como trabajar en vivo.

Primero estaban pensando en broma "Que las orquestas no duermen".

Luego notaron que también sonaban durante los bombardeos, luego se les ocurrió que podría ser un modo de registro completamente nuevo.

Un equipo estadounidense a cargo de "Rescatar" nuevas tecnología alemanas que entró en 1944 se apoderó de un canal de radio sin destruir y allí encontró una nueva maravilla tecnológica: "La máquina de cinta abierta".
Lo trasladaron cuidadosamente a los Estados Unidos y la ingeniería inversa comenzó a producir su propios modelos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2020)

Vi una hace unos años en el mercado de pulgas de San Pedro Telmo , valvular , pedían una fortunita  😭


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vi una hace unos años en el mercado de pulgas de San Pedro Telmo , valvular , pedían una fortunita  😭


Yo también ví una en San Telmo, pero nunca confié en el vendedor..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2020)

Esta estaba andando . . .  en la vereda de la plaza  😭  😭  😭


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2020)

Ahhhh....yo no, estaba en un bolichito de la calle Defensa rodeado de cosas viejas en estado lamentable.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Nov 2, 2020)

Excelente! muchaa gracias por tan valiosa información


----------

